

US Soldier's reply to HP Support (video) - Syama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dceKZFZV3XE

======
Syama
A US soldier stationed in Iraq called HP Support when his copier stopped
working and HP Support told him that he had to PAY for their advice to fix the
unit. This is his response. Enjoy!

------
ew6082
This is from 2006

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euh1g21x_rs&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euh1g21x_rs&feature=related)

